
Modern Security and Compliance Through Automation – AWS Public Sector 2016 - based2
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ksKbVSxEOeE
======
based2
ref:
[https://github.com/stelligent/cfn_nag](https://github.com/stelligent/cfn_nag)

